# Uber Email Support Agent here! I QUIT UBER TODAY! Ask me anything



## Former Uber CSR

Hello everyone!

So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.

I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber. 

Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.

Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.

Please feel free to ask questions....


----------



## manuellsam

What's the strangest funniest issue you have ever dealt with 

From a driver and from a rider . 


Last question lol how much were they paying you


----------



## Former Uber CSR

manuellsam said:


> What's the strangest funniest issue you have ever dealt with
> 
> From a driver and from a rider .
> 
> Last question lol how much were they paying you


- Not really a lot of strange issues that I can think of, but I saw A LOT of complaints of straight men being offered sex from gay men.

- Riders love to request UberLUX, UberSUV, or UberBLACK and swear up and down that they meant to request UberX.

- USA email support agents are paid $15/h to work from home


----------



## Candy Land

Why did you quit?


----------



## Realityshark

Why does Uber lie to their drivers?

They claim "summer promotions" that reduce rates will end at the end of the month. End of the month comes and goes and the low rates remain. Is there no end in site for low rates? Will Uber ever raise rates?


----------



## turbovator

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I know the CSR's are independent contractors like the driver's are and they don't treat CSR,s any better than the drivers. Screwber recently admitted they are having a driver retention problem. They are scraping the bottom of the barrel of the prospective driver pool. Ubers recruitment ads are bring in a whole new low class of drivers. The same is happening with the CSRs and that's why they are recruiting CSRs in India and Manilla. It doesn't matter that you can't even understand thier English because Screwber doesn't really care about the drivers or CSRs in the first place


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

So, you worked from home. My question, did you have access to the drivers database?
And to follow up, if you did, did you save/print a list of drivers?
One last one, how many drivers are there in the U.S. ?
Good luck on whatever you gonna do!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Former Uber CSR said:


> - Riders love to request UberLUX, UberSUV, or UberBLACK and swear up and down that they meant to request UberX.


You forgot to add Uber Taxi to that mix of service levels when they meant to request UberX. Sometimes, I think that these are responsible for some of my specific low ratings on Uber Taxi. They "meant" to request UberX, took the Uber Taxi anyhow, and, in retaliation for not being able to pay bus rates for taxi rides, they rate the taxi driver poorly.

But then, since you are in California, there is only one place there were Uber offers taxis: San Francisco. Perhaps you did not receive too many e-Mails about Uber Taxi?

Anyhow, welcome to the forum and I am glad for your presence. We do have a few CSRs here, but they are few, so I do welcome another point of view.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, you worked from home. My question, did you have access to the drivers database?
> And to follow up, if you did, did you save/print a list of drivers?
> One last one, how many drivers are there in the U.S. ?
> Good luck on whatever you gonna do!


Yes, I had access to the driver and rider database. It would have been impossible for me to print out all of the information stored in the system and illegal too.

There are millions of drivers in the US. Sorry, I don't know the exact number. However, it was waaaaaay more than needed. We constantly got emails from UberX partners who would write in and say they were not getting any request because there was too many other drivers on the rode. They put a limit on how many UberBLACK and UberSUV cars could be on the system, but not UberX.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Candy Land said:


> Why did you quit?


- I don't like the way they handle business honestly. I know drivers probably think we have it made because we can work from anywhere if we have a laptop or smartphone, but honestly, shit changed so fast. They started outsourcing overseas so I decided I'd rather leave before I'm replaced by someone they hire overseas.

-Also, working from homes is not as cool as people think it is. You get tired of being in the house. Well, at least I did. Even though I could leave the house and work, it was just easier to work from my desktop at home.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Another Uber Driver said:


> You forgot to add Uber Taxi to that mix of service levels when they meant to request UberX. Sometimes, I think that these are responsible for some of my specific low ratings on Uber Taxi. They "meant" to request UberX, took the Uber Taxi anyhow, and, in retaliation for not being able to pay bus rates for taxi rides, they rate the taxi driver poorly.
> 
> But then, since you are in California, there is only one place there were Uber offers taxis: San Francisco. Perhaps you did not receive too many e-Mails about Uber Taxi?
> 
> Anyhow, welcome to the forum and I am glad for your presence. We do have a few CSRs here, but they are few, so I do welcome another point of view.


Yes. I forgot all about UberTAXI but I did not do UberTAXI emails.

And thanks. I have been lurking on this thread for some time now. I always wanted to chime in and try to give advice, but I did't decide to make an account until yesterday


----------



## Uberest

I have a couple questions.... how much manipulation is there of drivers..?

1 -- do you know how surge pricing is calculated and why it appears and then disappears....one frequent complaint is "I am in the surge zone and no ping!!!"

2 -- Is there a first in first out "queue" at, for example, airports? Or is the ping system indiscriminate -- closest driver gets the ping. Or -- are pings doled out in a way that prefers/favors drivers with the best ratings.....if you have best rating you get pinged first regardless of your distance, i.e. even if there is a lower-rated driver physically closer? 

thanks and best of luck to you!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I thought the outsourcing of CSR was completed months ago.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Uberest said:


> I have a couple questions.... how much manipulation is there of drivers..?
> 
> 1 -- do you know how surge pricing is calculated and why it appears and then disappears....one frequent complaint is "I am in the surge zone and no ping!!!"
> 
> 2 -- Is there a first in first out "queue" at, for example, airports? Or is the ping system indiscriminate -- closest driver gets the ping. Or -- are pings doled out in a way that prefers/favors drivers with the best ratings.....if you have best rating you get pinged first regardless of your distance, i.e. even if there is a lower-rated driver physically closer?
> 
> thanks and best of luck to you!!


1. I got this question A LOT. Just because you are in the surge zone does not mean all the riders that are in the area will be charged surge. I never truly understood how the surge worked and thought it was bs. I guess it's just a matter of getting lucky :/

2. Airport queue are suppose to be first come, first served. If you get a request and it is canceled, you go to the back of the line, even if you have been waiting in the lot for hours. Ride request do not go by rating.

Not sure what you mean by "how much manipulation is there of drivers."


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I thought the outsourcing of CSR was completed months ago.


nope. My guess is that the entire CSR department will be outsourced within the next 3 years


----------



## gietno

Hello there, welcome.

Got some questions:
What happened if we have a rude passenger & gave them 1 star rating, then they also retaliate by giving us 1 star that will totally make a big drop on your nice ratings. Is there anyway you could reverse it or not.
Is it true that if customer threw up on our car and we got paid say $200 for the cleaning fee, Uber will go after the customer for more than that, say $300? (I heard this from another UberX driver but want to know if this is true or not?)


----------



## Former Uber CSR

gietno said:


> Hello there, welcome.
> 
> Got some questions:
> What happened if we have a rude passenger & gave them 1 star rating, then they also retaliate by giving us 1 star that will totally make a big drop on your nice ratings. Is there anyway you could reverse it or not.
> Is it true that if customer threw up on our car and we got paid say $200 for the cleaning fee, Uber will go after the customer for more than that, say $300? (I heard this from another UberX driver but want to know if this is true or not?)


If a rider gives you a bad rating, you cannot change it. I saw a lot of emails from people pretty much begging to have a rating changed. They do this to keep the system "fair". The only way a rating can be changed is if the rider wrote in and requested to have it changed.

And no, Uber charges the rider the exact same amount that you receive. You can never get more than $200 for a cleaning fee and the rider will never get charged more than $200 regardless of the damage. (Damage fees are a completely different thing though)


----------



## LEAFdriver

Former Uber CSR said:


> If a rider gives you a bad rating, you cannot change it. I saw a lot of emails from people pretty much begging to have a rating changed. They do this to keep the system "fair". The only way a rating can be changed is if the rider wrote in and requested to have it changed.


Then what is THIS for? Is it even from Uber? 
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977

If it is....will they change the rating given if you submit this 'form'?


----------



## st3rling

Hello,
1. Do you have any knowledge if Uber will ever implement Tip button? (yeah, yeah, I know lots of you are laughing...)
2. Any knowledge regarding "find rider on your way back home" feature that's apparently in beta test with some drivers? When will it be implemented?
Thank you.


----------



## gietno

st3rling said:


> Hello,
> 1. Do you have any knowledge if Uber will ever implement Tip button? (yeah, yeah, I know lots of you are laughing...)
> 2. Any knowledge regarding "find rider on your way back home" feature that's apparently in beta test with some drivers? When will it be implemented?
> Thank you.


These would be nice if finally it happens.


----------



## Don Oldenburg

LEAFdriver said:


> Then what is THIS for? Is it even from Uber?
> http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977
> 
> If it is....will they change the rating given if you submit this 'form'?


Well from my perspective -- I would question what that form is really doing. It's not hosted on UBER's website... atleast not that I can see. So to me it looks like a 3rd party trying to collect information.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Don Oldenburg said:


> Well from my perspective -- I would question what that form is really doing. It's not hosted on UBER's website... atleast not that I can see. So to me it looks like a 3rd party trying to collect information.


That's what I was thinking too. Former Uber CSR ? Verdict please?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Don Oldenburg said:


> Well from my perspective -- I would question what that form is really doing. It's not hosted on UBER's website... atleast not that I can see. So to me it looks like a 3rd party trying to collect information.


It's just a quick and easy way for local markets to collect info. Uber seems to not want to help even local market operation managers.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Former Uber CSR said:


> - Riders love to request UberLUX, UberSUV, or UberBLACK and swear up and down that they meant to request UberX.


I had this done to me and they adjusted and gave me the UberX rate. On top of it they screwed up the adjustment and it was $3 short even at the UberX rate. Passenger was a liar. No possible way they made a mistake. I don't understand how the driver is liable for the requested car when it's out of our control.


----------



## rickybobby

st3rling said:


> Hello,
> 1. Do you have any knowledge if Uber will ever implement Tip button? (yeah, yeah, I know lots of you are laughing...)
> 2. Any knowledge regarding "find rider on your way back home" feature that's apparently in beta test with some drivers? When will it be implemented?
> Thank you.


Yeah former CSR....any word you are aware of why TK won't let us receive cashless TIPs? Any inside scoop on this getting added to the app soon like Lyft has?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Congratulations you've freed yourself from one of the most unethical companies ever to exist. Now spread your wings and move forth with a free sprit


----------



## Former Uber CSR

LEAFdriver said:


> Then what is THIS for? Is it even from Uber?
> 
> If it is....will they change the rating given if you submit this 'form'?


I've never seen that form. You will get an email after the email has been completed asking to rate the advisor from 1-5. That form is not legit


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Optimus Uber said:


> I had this done to me and they adjusted and gave me the UberX rate. On top of it they screwed up the adjustment and it was $3 short even at the UberX rate. Passenger was a liar. No possible way they made a mistake. I don't understand how the driver is liable for the requested car when it's out of our control.


I hate that about Uber. I completely agree, the driver should not have to pay for the rider's mistake. In the future, just keep emailing them. Eventually they will give in because they will get tired of you emailing them lol


----------



## Former Uber CSR

st3rling said:


> Hello,
> 1. Do you have any knowledge if Uber will ever implement Tip button? (yeah, yeah, I know lots of you are laughing...)
> 2. Any knowledge regarding "find rider on your way back home" feature that's apparently in beta test with some drivers? When will it be implemented?
> Thank you.


1.Nope, I have not clue. I have asked a few times and they pretty much told me they will consider the feedback in the future. I took a ride with a driver in LA and he begged me to have someone allow tips once I told him that I worked as email support.

2.I've honestly never heard of this. Must be a city that I was not working with because I wasn't given any knowledge or training on this. Sorry


----------



## Former Uber CSR

BurgerTiime said:


> Congratulations you've freed yourself from one of the most unethical companies ever to exist. Now spread your wings and move forth with a free sprit


lol


----------



## UberHammer

Former Uber CSR said:


> lol


What's not funny is all the CSRs that can't afford to leave that shit job.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

UberHammer said:


> What's not funny is all the CSRs that can't afford to leave that shit job.


the "job" is honestly not bad. You pick your own schedule, get plenty of OT, you can travel if you want. But the constant worrying about when or if they will let you go was too much for me. The lack of communication between managers and CSR's also bothered me


----------



## UberHammer

Former Uber CSR said:


> the "job" is honestly not bad. You pick your own schedule, get plenty of OT, you can travel if you want. But the constant worrying about when or if they will let you go was too much for me. The lack of communication between managers and CSR's also bothered me


How many times did you steal a fare from a driver behind their back?


----------



## Former Uber CSR

UberHammer said:


> How many times did you steal a fare from a driver behind their back?


never. we had the option to credit the rider and let the driver keep their fare. Last thing I wanted was the driver writing in and asking me why I adjusted their fare. I honestly did whatever I needed to to make sure both sides were happy. I never saw the point of taking $20 away from a driver because a rider was not "happy" or whatever the reason was. Uber is a multi-billion dollar company, they allowed us to credit both sides if need be..20 bucks won't hurt them. A lot of CSR's are just assholes smh


----------



## XUberMike

How long (hour-24 hours? Longer?)does a PAX have to rate the driver? Also how long does it take for the rating to be factored in your driver ratings (immediately? Hours? Days?)


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes. I forgot all about UberTAXI but I did not do UberTAXI emails.


Thank you. You know, now that I think about it, I seem to get replies to my Uber Taxi e-Mails from local people. They usually identify themselves and their local position. Perhaps in the Washington Market, at least, local people handle the questions from Uber Taxi drivers.

If I send an e-Mail from my UberX account, I almost always get a canned response. One time, I did send an e-Mail from the UberX account with one question for UberX and one for Uber Taxi. I did get a response from someone local on both with an appended request for one question per e-Mail.


----------



## ReviTULize

Former Uber CSR said:


> the "job" is honestly not bad. You pick your own schedule, get plenty of OT, you can travel if you want. But the constant worrying about when or if they will let you go was too much for me. The lack of communication between managers and CSR's also bothered me


Don't fret...you can always be a driver


----------



## itsablackmarket

Question: Where can I sign up for your job? $15/hr sounds great. I can't do that with UberX, anymore (and probably never will again).

I need a job that doesn't require driving so I can save up $3k to tune up my car after the beating it's taken from Uber driving. I need all shocks replaced (and various other suspension parts), they're completely worn out. Then a nice professional full detail. After that, I can start paying down what is owed since it's still a lot compared to the mileage and being out of warranty already. **** Uber. But **** America even more for having such shitty roads and shitty people. Shitty people like Travis Kalanick.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

ReviTULize said:


> Don't fret...you can always be a driver


I have a brand new 2015 Mustang lol. Even if I could use a sports car/ coupe I wouldn't. Just the thought of a rider throwing up in my car makes me mad.

Much respect to all the drivers who do it. I know it's not the easiest. Especially dealing with drunk/ rude riders.

I'll pass...


----------



## Former Uber CSR

XUberMike said:


> How long (hour-24 hours? Longer?)does a PAX have to rate the driver? Also how long does it take for the rating to be factored in your driver ratings (immediately? Hours? Days?)


I'm not sure how much time they have honestly. Anytime I take a ride, even if it's days later, before I can request another ride, I have to rate the last driver.

They say ratings are calculated every 50-200 rides, so it depends on how much you drive to determine how often your rating will be updated.

I know on the rider's side the rating changes right away. I only know this because I saw it change as I can working on the ticket. I'm guessing the same can happen on the driver's side as well.


----------



## itsablackmarket

How often did they update whatever software you had access to? Is it constantly improving?


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> Question: Where can I sign up for your job? $15/hr sounds great. I can't do that with UberX, anymore (and probably never will again).
> 
> I need a job that doesn't require driving so I can save up $3k to tune up my car after the beating it's taken from Uber driving. I need all shocks replaced (and various other suspension parts), they're completely worn out. Then a nice professional full detail. After that, I can start paying down what is owed since it's still a lot compared to the mileage and being out of warranty already. **** Uber. But **** America even more for having such shitty roads and shitty people. Shitty people like Travis Kalanick.


Unless you live in India or Manilla, you probably can't get that position anymore. You can try googling to see if there are any opening. But I doubt it.

Your best bet will be to try and get in at one of the offices if you are serious about it. You will need at least a 4 year degree though...


----------



## itsablackmarket

Former Uber CSR said:


> Unless you live in India or Manilla, you probably can't get that position anymore. You can try googling to see if there are any opening. But I doubt it.
> 
> Your best bet will be to try and get in at one of the offices if you are serious about it. You will need at least a 4 year degree though...


4 year degree for $15/hr? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> 4 year degree for $15/hr? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


No, I'm talking about the positions at the offices, most of them are making 6 figures. The corporate offices, the one in SF and LA. Not the positions working from home. All you need is a high school diploma to work that position.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Former Uber CSR said:


> No, I'm talking about the positions at the offices, most of them are making 6 figures. The corporate offices, the one in SF and LA. Not the positions working from home. All you need is a high school diploma to work that position.


What are they making 6 figures for? Just 'cause yolo?


----------



## Walkersm

You mentioned you got Over Time in this position. How did that work? Just automatically after you were logged in for so many hours answering emails?


----------



## merkurfan

I gotta question..

Why do uber support people only come here to answer questions after they quit?


----------



## itsablackmarket

Were you able to read rider comments, and what are some funny/interesting ones if so?


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Walkersm said:


> You mentioned you got Over Time in this position. How did that work? Just automatically after you were logged in for so many hours answering emails?


Because we picked our own schedule, we just added it to our schedule. The manager would tell us how many hours of over time is offered for that week (usually 20 hours) and we could decide how many of the 20 hours we wanted. I usually took all 20 (60 hours in total) lol. My checks were about $800 a week, which isn't shit if you live in Cali  I'm getting more doing fitness training which is why I going to start doing it full time now.


----------



## merkurfan

itsablackmarket said:


> 4 year degree for $15/hr? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I have a 4 year degree and I uber...

I'll make that appointment with the shrink now that I think about it.


----------



## itsablackmarket

merkurfan said:


> I have a 4 year degree and I uber...
> 
> I'll make that appointment with the shrink now that I think about it.


nah don't waste your money.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> Were you able to read rider comments, and what are some funny/interesting ones if so?


Yes, I could see all the comments. You'd be surprised how many riders say drivers smell like "butt". Like seriously.. "butt". a lot of rides complain about the price of the fare and rate the driver based of that... which is not fair because it's not the driver who sets the rates. I would see comments from riders who thought the drier would see the comment and would leave their phone number so they could "hook up" lol.. nothing really major though


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Walkersm said:


> You mentioned you got Over Time in this position. How did that work? Just automatically after you were logged in for so many hours answering emails?


might be the fear of Uber finding out who you are if they are lurking here and firing you...


----------



## merkurfan

itsablackmarket said:


> nah don't waste your money.


By day I am a low voltage electrician who specializes in dental clinics.. (dentists are a very tight nit group. One likes you and they tell EVERYONE in their field) I support their computer network and computers. I also have installed most systems. You almost need a PHD in hippa compliance to do what I do. (Hence I farm out the hippa stuff so I have someone to blame. Very uberish of me huh?)


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> What are they making 6 figures for? Just 'cause yolo?


lol tech nerds get paid!! I have no clue what they do in that building all day


----------



## merkurfan

Former Uber CSR said:


> lol tech nerds get paid!! I have no clue what they do in that building all day


I can tell you..

Watch porn and look busy when needbe.

I use to do a lot of work for IBM in data centers.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Ok I got a good one, since I still haven't found the definitive answer to this. If either rider or driver rates lower than 3 stars will they not see each other again?


----------



## KeJorn

Former Uber CSR said:


> - USA email support agents are paid $15/h to work from home


Kinda sucks that I make less than that driving for Uber, sharing my car, and risking my life and car in traffic, among strangers - while CSRs working safely from home (or while traveling) just have to deal with our gripes.
I clearly chose the wrong position with Uber.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> Ok I got a good one, since I still haven't found the definitive answer to this. If either rider or driver rates lower than 3 stars will they not see each other again?


There is no way to block a rider from getting a driver at all. that happened to my best friend. She gave a bad driver 1 star and got the same driver a few days later. Of course she canceled the ride.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

KeJorn said:


> Kinda sucks that I make less than that driving for Uber, sharing my car, and risking my life and car in traffic, among strangers - while CSRs working safely from home (or while traveling) just have to deal with our gripes.
> I clearly chose the wrong position with Uber.


What city are you in?


----------



## itsablackmarket

Former Uber CSR said:


> There is no way to block a rider from getting a driver at all. that happened to my best friend. She gave a bad driver 1 star and got the same driver a few days later. Of course she canceled the ride.


Interesting. So even if a rider requests Uber to block them from the driver, it can't happen?

and another question. Are you aware of the hacking that's being utilized by drivers? What are your thoughts on this? https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-hack-uber.32217/


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> How often did they update whatever software you had access to? Is it constantly improving?


i didn't see any major updates the whole year I was there. Little changes here and there but nothing major


----------



## Former Uber CSR

itsablackmarket said:


> Interesting. So even if a rider requests Uber to block them from the driver, it can't happen?
> 
> and another question. Are you aware of the hacking that's being utilized by drivers? What are your thoughts on this? https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-hack-uber.32217/


Nope, no way to block them AT ALL...unless their account is banned.

-And no, I haven't heard about that hack at all. They never mentioned anything to us about it


----------



## PTB

will a Rider(passenger) ever get suspended or deactivated from UBER for low ratings alone?
way too many people requesting rides that have no clue on how to use the app properly


----------



## UberHammer

When the pickup location is wrong, and the rider ends up paying $5 for the cancel, and sends in a complaint about the $5, are the CSR's teaching the rider about how the pickup location works in the app?


----------



## Caplan121

Any mention if drivers will ever be able to see the comments left by riders to see what they didn't like? Things to improve on?


----------



## ReviTULize

Have you ever been the recipient of an email from a driver stating that they had an accident. If so, how were you trained to handle it?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Former Uber CSR said:


> - Riders love to request UberLUX, UberSUV, or UberBLACK and swear up and down that they meant to request UberX.


I know that suddenly in my market the rider app is DEFAULTING to UberSELECT and pax are not noticing until they see the final fare... 
at which point they down-rate the driver (me!) because of the sticker-shock.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Former Uber CSR said:


> Also, working from homes is not as cool as people think it is. You get tired of being in the house.


LOL! - That's why I started driving Uber - it got me out of the house after working in my home office all day.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

PTB said:


> will a Rider(passenger) ever get suspended or deactivated from UBER for low ratings alone?
> way too many people requesting rides that have no clue on how to use the app properly


Yes, just like a driver, if a rider gets too many bad ratings, they will be banned. But unlike a driver, they do not have the chance to take a class to get their account back


----------



## Former Uber CSR

UberHammer said:


> When the pickup location is wrong, and the rider ends up paying $5 for the cancel, and sends in a complaint about the $5, are the CSR's teaching the rider about how the pickup location works in the app?


yes, they should be. there is a canned response/email that they can send them for it


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Caplan121 said:


> Any mention if drivers will ever be able to see the comments left by riders to see what they didn't like? Things to improve on?


from what I heard, in the past, drivers were able to see who was leaving the feedback (bad or good) and drivers were going to confront the riders and causing trouble. So now drivers are only able to see the good ratings. I did not hear anything about this changing anytime soon.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

ReviTULize said:


> Have you ever been the recipient of an email from a driver stating that they had an accident. If so, how were you trained to handle it?


yes, I transferred it to the department that handled those issues. Sorry, I do not know how they handle those


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

merkurfan said:


> By day I am a low voltage electrician who specializes in dental clinics.. (dentists are a very tight nit group. One likes you and they tell EVERYONE in their field) I support their computer network and computers. I also have installed most systems. You almost need a PHD in hippa compliance to do what I do. (Hence I farm out the hippa stuff so I have someone to blame. Very uberish of me huh?)





Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, just like a driver, if a rider gets too many bad ratings, they will be banned. But unlike a driver, they do not have the chance to take a class to get their account back


Unlike a driver they can just open a new account...


----------



## hanging in there

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I signed up with a friend's referral code in order to get the $500 sign-up bonus for the OC/LA market. Uber never at any point in the sign-up process asked me for proof of Lyft driver status and only paid us both the $200 bonus for new Uber drivers, not the $500. I have been unsuccessfully emailing them about this. I sent all the info that they requested in the return email but still haven't received any response. What should I do? Is it common for them to try and weasel out of a sign-up bonus? Is it one of those things where they look for any excuse to say you didn't follow a special link or whatever so you are out of luck?


----------



## Sebikun20

Partner support center is hiring part time. I applied. I can't get hired anywhere so I might as well give it a shot here.... 

800 a week and you quit... I worked in places where animals were being mistreated. That's a big reason to quit and report the people and business and there has been several in San diego. I was homeless for a year after quit/got fired hbecause I made them look terrible.

You were dealing with complaints from your house. Many people would like a job with income at least, I know I do. Uber and Lyft is all I have . if I give up because of wear and tear and that its not worth it and whatever else everyone posts (theres blogs here about evil uber) then I'll be homeless again. I've been struggling to stay off the streets for almost a year and a half... A $800 weekly check is like a dream for me.... I'm sorry if I'm raving but I'm about to possibly be homeless again and here is someone announcing very proudly of quitting a good paying job. At least in my practically zero income eyes it is a good job... And FYI I donate plasma to drive its $50 a week to generate something for the month.. Pays for my car and insurance..at least I can sleep in there


----------



## ReviTULize

Sebikun20 said:


> Partner support center is hiring part time. I applied. I can't get hired anywhere so I might as well give it a shot here....
> 
> 800 a week and you quit... I worked in places where animals were being mistreated. That's a big reason to quit and report the people and business and there has been several in San diego. I was homeless for a year after quit/got fired hbecause I made them look terrible.
> 
> You were dealing with complaints from your house. Many people would like a job with income at least, I know I do. Uber and Lyft is all I have . if I give up because of wear and tear and that its not worth it and whatever else everyone posts (theres blogs here about evil uber) then I'll be homeless again. I've been struggling to stay off the streets for almost a year and a half... A $800 weekly check is like a dream for me.... I'm sorry if I'm raving but I'm about to possibly be homeless again and here is someone announcing very proudly of quitting a good paying job. At least in my practically zero income eyes it is a good job... And FYI I donate plasma to drive its $50 a week to generate something for the month.. Pays for my car and insurance..at least I can sleep in there


If you have the credentials to get approved to drive for Uber, you could certainly get a steady job and Uber part time for extra income.

Tough situation you are in...I wish you all the best.


----------



## thehappytypist

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Welcome to freedom! Sounds like you worked in XS like I do. Odds are I know you at least in passing. Be polite to the guys/gals here and they will worship you


----------



## poopy

We do luv our UPN CSRs!
<3


----------



## BmanFromThe6

How can I become a csr


----------



## thehappytypist

BmanFromThe6 said:


> How can I become a csr


Move to Manila or India. They're no longer hiring for the position in the US.


----------



## elelegido

You must have looked up Travis' account in the database - what is his rating as a pax? I don't give rides to ******s if I can help it but many drivers must have picked him up.


----------



## turbovator

merkurfan said:


> I gotta question..
> 
> Why do uber support people only come here to answer questions after they quit?


Don't you think your answer to that question is very obvious?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Where 


Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Where does one apply for an Uber email support agent job?


----------



## KeJorn

Former Uber CSR said:


> from what I heard, in the past, drivers were able to see who was leaving the feedback (bad or good) and drivers were going to confront the riders and causing trouble. So now drivers are only able to see the good ratings. I did not hear anything about this changing anytime soon.


Makes one curious just how many drivers did this. While of course, human nature has demonstrated that in general people want to face their accusers, however proper training and swift/effective consequences if they disregard the policy would have also worked and allowed that feedback to still be available. As it is, it's not like we have any contact information or even the riders name on any of our trip history. So for a driver to target a customer after the fact would be a fairly serious and pre-meditated act. Not too mention Uber could avoid the chances of those two coming in contact again through the app by doing what Lyft does and anything rated below a 3 means they will never be paired up again.

Removing the negative feedback takes a way a vital piece that would help drivers improve and by removing it, makes the rating system more symbolic than functional. It's an illusion and many riders still are unaware their feedback is not passed on to the drivers.


----------



## Marnie

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


----------



## Marnie

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....





Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I need your help! First of all, I love driving for UBER...it is my only income and I like it that way. 
I hit a deer at 4 am last week. My account was deactivated, I was nicely told until they get proof my car is fixed. I sent pics in yesterday and today and still no word from UBER. I have a 4.8 rating and paid for the accident myself. Please tell me what is going on. I am really broke and just waiting for my activation. Thank you so much.


----------



## pbracing33b

Former Uber CSR said:


> If a rider gives you a bad rating, you cannot change it. I saw a lot of emails from people pretty much begging to have a rating changed. They do this to keep the system "fair". The only way a rating can be changed is if the rider wrote in and requested to have it changed.
> 
> And no, Uber charges the rider the exact same amount that you receive. You can never get more than $200 for a cleaning fee and the rider will never get charged more than $200 regardless of the damage. (Damage fees are a completely different thing though)


I have to disagree uber did change one rating for me, in fact they took it away completely, even after they said they wouldn't, mine was definitely extraordinary circumstances though.


----------



## Optimus Uber

pbracing33b said:


> I have to disagree uber did change one rating for me, in fact they took it away completely, even after they said they wouldn't, mine was definitely extraordinary circumstances though.


I had one removed as well. Not going to say how, coz I may need to use the secret in the future and any hole you find in the system that gets published here gets patched up in a few days.


----------



## JMBF831

Former Uber CSR said:


> from what I heard, in the past, drivers were able to see who was leaving the feedback (bad or good) and drivers were going to confront the riders and causing trouble. So now drivers are only able to see the good ratings. I did not hear anything about this changing anytime soon.


Where can I go to view my positive feedback? I'd like to see what they have to say. Thank you so much.


----------



## DucatiDan

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, just like a driver, *if a rider gets too many bad ratings, they will be banned.* But unlike a driver, they do not have the chance to take a class to get their account back


I have searched on the forum for this answer for some time and no one other than you has ever pointed it out. I am curious as to why so many Drivers for Uber do not either know this or never talk about it.

Riders are banned?

Really?

Dan


----------



## JMBF831

DucatiDan said:


> I have searched on the forum for this answer for some time and no one other than you has ever pointed it out. I am curious as to why so many Drivers for Uber do not either know this or never talk about it.
> 
> Riders are banned?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Dan


Well, I can only assume that a 4.6 is still "passing" for a passenger haha You probably have to get like 5 1-star rides in a row or something crazy


----------



## fork2323

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


itsablackmarket CSR, I just want to thank you so much for all your great answers and help.. 
My questions is, whats going on with Pool in Los Angeles? It used to be a max flat rate for passengers and no matter the surge rate uber paid the driver the full rates and took the hit. I know this would not last with uber eating the costs and was just to get drivers and riders used to Pool. But not that's ended and it seems to be all over the place. I went into the LA Uber office yesterday and they said now each passenger pays Half the surge rate that is listed. So with a X1.5 surge, uber is charging them X 0.75 and if no other rider joins now that is all they are paying out. And they also said the minimum ride in pool is a $2.00 fair with the driver only getting $0.80 cents for a short ride if no other passenger joins the pool.. When did this change take place? Is this a test just going on in LA? Are there different rates and pool pay out rate systems in different cites? Any feed back on LA pool rates would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Sebikun20

ReviTULize said:


> If you have the credentials to get approved to drive for Uber, you could certainly get a steady job and Uber part time for extra income.
> 
> Tough situation you are in...I wish you all the best.


Thanks. I'm doing the best I can in my situation.


----------



## Uber Wifey

Questions 
1.) Does PAX really get closest car or is there favoritism by stars or newbies?
2.) Where can we see hours online?


----------



## pgw26

to former CSR

how do i reach the supervisor or team leads for CSR?

it seemed last night (8/18/15) a few of my trips were incorrectly calculated (a lot lower than the $1.00 / mi base rate), as well as not being able to access my current pay statement for the week, as well as the ratings not being put in correctly or calculated correctly. the ratings issue they didn't bother to help me on, i'll assume there's something going on with the website as it doesn't give me the link for the aug 24 statement

2 trips were given wrong fares, one of them was corrected. the other, was still not corrected, and even so, lowered than the initial incorrect amount. i went over again with "Karl" from CS, even stating with the $1.00 / mi rate, that 10.51 miles & 14.59 mins, shouldn't be less than $8.

"Karl" gave me his breakdown of 10.51 mi being a little over $5. he of course mentions to goto the uber site and do the rates for my area (Los Angeles). i did exactly that, using the addresses from the trip, and came to an estimate of $12-16 under uberX. even with uberpool used, i had no add'l riders, so no fares were split or otherwise.

in addition with his breakdown, he shows my time for the trip as only a little over 3 mins, when my trip reflects over 4x the amount.

i email to him again, breaking down my end. but also state that someone higher up needs to contact me to have this rectified since his misconduct and manipulation of the review of the ride is terrible, and that i am going to report him

so i'm not sure where to turn to at this point, or some dumb, regular schmoe at CS will see my last email and somehow give me their generic response or try to put this away in the archives not to be seen.


----------



## MKE driver

Former Uber CSR said:


> I'm not sure how much time they have honestly. Anytime I take a ride, even if it's days later, before I can request another ride, I have to rate the last driver.
> 
> They say ratings are calculated every 50-200 rides, so it depends on how much you drive to determine how often your rating will be updated.
> 
> I know on the rider's side the rating changes right away. I only know this because I saw it change as I can working on the ticket. I'm guessing the same can happen on the driver's side as well.


If the rider rating changes right away, that means the rider knows if they are given a low rating BEFORE they give the driver their rating, correct?


----------



## poopy

MKE driver said:


> If the rider rating changes right away, that means the rider knows if they are given a low rating BEFORE they give the driver their rating, correct?


If the rider knew their rating before the ride, and then they email Uber for their (updated) rating, and get a response BEFORE they rate their driver.


----------



## MKE driver

poopy said:


> If the rider knew their rating before the ride, and then they email Uber for their (updated) rating, and get a response BEFORE they rate their driver.


Thanks for the answer. So, they don't know instantly, but they can find out before if they want to. Seems like kind of a way to force drivers to give 5 star ratings to protect their own rating from going down and then be deactivated.


----------



## poopy

You're welcome.

As a driver, never be intimidated to rate up or down.

Very few riders know about the email contact for revealing their ratings, and probably less care.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Marnie said:


> I need your help! First of all, I love driving for UBER...it is my only income and I like it that way.
> I hit a deer at 4 am last week. My account was deactivated, I was nicely told until they get proof my car is fixed. I sent pics in yesterday and today and still no word from UBER. I have a 4.8 rating and paid for the accident myself. Please tell me what is going on. I am really broke and just waiting for my activation. Thank you so much.


they might be backed up. they have thousands of emails to answer. you might want to go to the nearest office


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Uber Wifey said:


> Questions
> 1.) Does PAX really get closest car or is there favoritism by stars or newbies?
> 2.) Where can we see hours online?


1. You are suppose to. But I've been in the car with a driver and accidentally canceled the ride, requested another one and a different driver came up even though I was in the back of the first driver's car.
2. You can check your vault


----------



## merkurfan

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, I could see all the comments. You'd be surprised how many riders say drivers smell like "butt". Like seriously.. "butt". a lot of rides complain about the price of the fare and rate the driver based of that... which is not fair because it's not the driver who sets the rates. I would see comments from riders who thought the drier would see the comment and would leave their phone number so they could "hook up" lol.. nothing really major though


my back seat is starting to smell like butt...

Riders are the ones that smell funny I guess.
And if they don't like ubers fares.. they would hate to see mine! (slightly less than the cabbies)


----------



## Dillanwasx

Question:

Why the hell does Uber allow Cowboy fans to be partners? Should be an asterisked question on the application.

It's a bad look to say the least.

Ya know?


----------



## Sam Erk

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Do any of the CSR messages come from an automated service? I've seen a lot of messages that look robotic, but then if you elevate to a supervisor, a real person seems to reply.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, just like a driver, if a rider gets too many bad ratings, they will be banned. But unlike a driver, they do not have the chance to take a class to get their account back


Uber's offering a class on how to be an Uber passenger. That would be highly risible.



thehappytypist said:


> Move to Manila or India. They're no longer hiring for the position in the US.


.......and change your name to Krishnamurti or Flora. You will, however, be instructed to use "George" or "Ashleigh" in your replies.



Dillanwasx said:


> Question:
> 
> Why the hell does Uber allow Cowboy fans to be partners? Should be an asterisked question on the application.
> 
> It's a bad look to say the least.
> 
> Ya know?


*FIFTY MORE LIKES FOR THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thehappytypist

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......and change your name to Krishnamurti or Flora. You will, however, be instructed to use "George" or "Ashleigh" in your replies.


Actually, they don't have to. 99% of them use their real names. We're allowed to use a nickname if we choose but not many of us choose to do so.


----------



## UberXTampa

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Do you really remove ratings when a Rating Review Form is submitted?

Do you terminate riders with repeat abuse of the Uber system?


----------



## JMBF831

Former Uber CSR said:


> 1. You are suppose to. But I've been in the car with a driver and accidentally canceled the ride, requested another one and a different driver came up even though I was in the back of the first driver's car.
> 2. You can check your vault


My guess here is because it wasn't an initial Ping, since you cancelled first?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Former Uber CSR said:


> The only way a rating can be changed is if the rider wrote in and requested to have it changed.


I once wrote in and asked to change a rating that I gave a passenger. They told me I couldn't!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Former Uber CSR said:


> never. we had the option to credit the rider and let the driver keep their fare. Last thing I wanted was the driver writing in and asking me why I adjusted their fare. I honestly did whatever I needed to to make sure both sides were happy. I never saw the point of taking $20 away from a driver because a rider was not "happy" or whatever the reason was. Uber is a multi-billion dollar company, they allowed us to credit both sides if need be..20 bucks won't hurt them. A lot of CSR's are just assholes smh


Wow, what assholes!

So, when a driver writes in to dispute the "corrected" charge, does that email get forwarded to the person who made the adjustment?


----------



## Chalice

Thank you for sharing! Uber will soon be in hot water! I would encourage everyone on social media to speak about the outsourcing to other countries for sure. The fact the customer service representatives are independent contractors also! Essentially UBER is ditching tax responsibilities by making all those involved independent contractors....this should be known with a megaphone to the public!


----------



## Courageous

Thanks Former Uber CSR and Happy Typist....I really appreciate you guys. Below is an email just sent to Uber this evening. I RARELY email Uber, deeming them robots. Keeps my frustration level down lol. Emails that I have sent involve requesting that they adjust rider fare...in THEIR favor, not mine. Frankly, I'm getting tired of taking the hit for something that could be easily fixed by Uber:

Greetings,

This is the second time in as many days that I have a passenger thinking they "select"ed X. I don't have the heart to take their money when I understand they think they are "select"ing X car. The new rider often does not know the app well. The name of the Select platform seriously needs to be changed. UberPremium, UberHigh, UberLux... anything but Select!

Please adjust this ladys' fare to the $8 she expected to be paying for the X car.

Respectfully,


----------



## Courageous

Courageous said:


> Thanks Former Uber CSR and Happy Typist....I really appreciate you guys. Below is an email just sent to Uber this evening. I RARELY email Uber, deeming them robots. Keeps my frustration level down lol. Emails that I have sent involve requesting that they adjust rider fare...in THEIR favor, not mine. Frankly, I'm getting tired of taking the hit for something that could be easily fixed by Uber:
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> This is the second time in as many days that I have a passenger thinking they "select"ed X. I don't have the heart to take their money when I understand they think they are "select"ing X car. The new rider often does not know the app well. The name of the Select platform seriously needs to be changed. UberPremium, UberHigh, UberLux... anything but Select!
> 
> Please adjust this ladys' fare to the $8 she expected to be paying for the X car.
> 
> Respectfully,


I know you are going to think that I am naive, and that they were just trying to get away with the highend vehicle at lowend rates...but this is not the case. I am not gullible. The last two passengers involved were new Uber users and really did not understand they were "select"ing and definitely did not know the difference.

I will post the response to my email when it arrives. The last response from Uber was really bizarre....I just don't "get it".


----------



## Huberis

Former Uber CSR said:


> Yes, just like a driver, if a rider gets too many bad ratings, they will be banned. But unlike a driver, they do not have the chance to take a class to get their account back


What constitutes too many bad ratings? I assume Uber is not setting the bar so high that 10% of regularly reviewed pax are being baned. Any idea what the threshold is? Is it bad reviews, or is it from drivers reporting actual incidents of which a pattern of behavior seems to be evident. An incident report seems different from a bad rating.


----------



## Jimmy8

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


who decides who gets rate gurantees?


----------



## Courageous

Courageous said:


> I know you are going to think that I am naive, and that they were just trying to get away with the highend vehicle at lowend rates...but this is not the case. I am not gullible. The last two passengers involved were new Uber users and really did not understand they were "select"ing and definitely did not know the difference.
> 
> I will post the response to my email when it arrives. The last response from Uber was really bizarre....I just don't "get it".


*Eula of Uber* (Uber)

Aug 21, 00:28

Hi Cyndi,

Thanks for reaching out about this fare. I'm sure your rider will greatly appreciate your honesty about this.

I just want to gather a bit more information first so that I can l find the right answers for you. Could you please provide me the trip ID for this trip?

You can find all of this information right in the Uber Partner app. Just tap on "Account" on the top left of your screen and then tap "Recent Trips"-you should find this information easily from there. You can also see all of your trips by logging into partners.uber.com too.

As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives. We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.

Looking forward to hearing back from you soon so we can solve this together.

Best,

*Eula of Uber*
help.uber.com
_________________________________________________

The subject line of email contained the trip ID and nothing more.


----------



## Desert Driver

Former Uber CSR said:


> If a rider gives you a bad rating, you cannot change it. I saw a lot of emails from people pretty much begging to have a rating changed. They do this to keep the system "fair". The only way a rating can be changed is if the rider wrote in and requested to have it changed.
> 
> And no, Uber charges the rider the exact same amount that you receive. You can never get more than $200 for a cleaning fee and the rider will never get charged more than $200 regardless of the damage. (Damage fees are a completely different thing though)


Not entirely true. I, too, was always curious about getting bullshit ratings changed or removed. After weeks of effort. Uber removed (didn't change) the bullshit rating I received. It was not worth the effort, but I did get it removed. I just wanted to see if it was possible and it is.


----------



## Desert Driver

Anyone with a rudimentary grasp of Statistics understands that the driver rating system, is horribly flawed and not even close to being valid. Does Uber have any plans to implement a fair, statistically valid driver rating system?


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> Anyone with a rudimentary grasp of Statistics understands that the driver rating system, is horribly flawed and not even close to being valid. Does Uber have any plans to implement a fair, statistically valid driver rating system?


Horribly flawed or rigged from top to bottom?


----------



## thehappytypist

Chalice said:


> Thank you for sharing! Uber will soon be in hot water! I would encourage everyone on social media to speak about the outsourcing to other countries for sure. The fact the customer service representatives are independent contractors also! Essentially UBER is ditching tax responsibilities by making all those involved independent contractors....this should be known with a megaphone to the public!


CSRs are employees on set contracts that are periodically renewed. For all intents and purposes, we're temps.


----------



## Desert Driver

Huberis said:


> Horribly flawed or rigged from top to bottom?


Excellent question. One could argue that the sequence of events was that a rigged rating system was created, which also resulted in a rating system that has no statistical validity. In a warped perspective, the current driver rating system is brilliant. To those unfamiliar with Statistics, the driver rating system seems somewhat fair and valid. But to those who understand ordinal vs. interval scales, it is well understood that the current driver rating system is laughable at best, and horribly slanted against the driver at worst.


----------



## fork2323

thehappytypist said:


> CSRs are employees on set contracts that are periodically renewed. For all intents and purposes, we're temps.


Hey great see you again.. what's going on with Pool in Los Angeles? At the Uber LA office they told me the minimum pay to the driver is now $0.80 cents for a short ride with 1 passenger. Is this true, and when did this start?


----------



## JMBF831

Agreed!

If you get *one* 3* rating you then have to receive four 5* ratings, just to get back to 4.6

Flawed, indeed.

If you get *one* 1* rating you then have to receive NINE 5* ratings, just to get back to 4.6

So, one bad 1* rating is the equivalent to NINE perfect 5* ratings lol

The "minimum" should be much higher than 4.6 and we all know this


----------



## Desert Driver

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's offering a class on how to be an Uber passenger. That would be highly risible.
> 
> .......and change your name to Krishnamurti or Flora. You will, however, be instructed to use "George" or "Ashleigh" in your replies.
> 
> *FIFTY MORE LIKES FOR THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!*





JMBF831 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> If you get *one* 3* rating you then have to receive four 5* ratings, just to get back to 4.6
> 
> Flawed, indeed.
> 
> If you get *one* 1* rating you then have to receive NINE 5* ratings, just to get back to 4.6
> 
> So, one bad 1* rating is the equivalent to NINE perfect 5* ratings lol
> 
> The "minimum" should be much higher than 4.6 and we all know this


Paxs think a 4 is a good rating. What they don't understand is that in Uberland, a 4-star means fire this driver immediately. For that reason, here's the sign that hangs on the backs of my front seats...

*As an Uber driver, I must keep my driver rating above 4.7 to keep my job. 
Here's is how the driver rating system breaks down:
5 stars = The driver was courteous. The car was clean. I was transported safely.
4 stars = One vote to terminate this driver immediately.
3 stars = Two votes to terminate this driver immediately.
2 stars = Three votes to terminate this driver immediately.
1 star = Four votes to terminate this driver immediately.*​
It's amazing how many comments these signs have generated. Since I installed these signs, my rating has gone up.


----------



## JMBF831

Desert Driver said:


> Paxs think a 4 is a good rating. What they don't understand is that in Uberland, a 4-star means fire this driver immediately. For that reason, here's the sign that hangs on the backs of my front seats...
> 
> *As an Uber driver, I must keep my driver rating above 4.7 to keep my job.
> Here's is how the driver rating system breaks down:
> 5 stars = The driver was courteous. The car was clean. I was transported safely.
> 4 stars = One vote to terminate this driver immediately.
> 3 stars = Two votes to terminate this driver immediately.
> 2 stars = Three votes to terminate this driver immediately.
> 1 star = Four votes to terminate this driver immediately.*​
> It's amazing how many comments these signs have generated. Since I installed these signs, my rating has gone up.


Not a bad idea, I just worry that word will get around among pax and they will realize that we are really at their mercy (which isn't a good thing to me). I almost feel like if they "knew" how much power their vote had, they'd be even more demanding. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like you'd see powertripping to the max. Or am I mistaken? Have you noticed a difference in the way they act? How long have you had the sign up?


----------



## JMBF831

What _should_ happen is Uber should be sending e-mails to the pax letting them know "Hey, anything less than a 5* reflects that your driver was an "F" (fail). Something along those lines.


----------



## Desert Driver

JMBF831 said:


> Not a bad idea, I just worry that word will get around among pax and they will realize that we are really at their mercy (which isn't a good thing to me). I almost feel like if they "knew" how much power their vote had, they'd be even more demanding. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like you'd see powertripping to the max. Or am I mistaken? Have you noticed a difference in the way they act? How long have you had the sign up?


The signs have been on the backs of the front seats since late February or early March. The most common comment runs something like, "Hey, is this for real? I thought I was doing right by my driver when I rate 4-stars." Then I explain about the 4.7 threshold, the horribly flawed rating system, and how the system is steeply rigged against the driver. Do they signs work? Shortly after putting the signs up I went on a 17-week run of only 5-star ratings.

I'm not too worried about paxs feeling they have power, although your point is well-taken. My crusade is educating my paxs about what Uber is really about and how the Uber world looks from behind the wheel.


----------



## Desert Driver

JMBF831 said:


> What _should_ happen is Uber should be sending e-mails to the pax letting them know "Hey, anything less than a 5* reflects that your driver was an "F" (fail). Something along those lines.


If Uber had any guts or integrity at all, a CSR would be contacting the pax after every rating of less than five stars and would be asking one simple question: _Why do you want your Uber driver fired? Your rating of 4 stars concerns us as this is well below the 4.7 driver rating threshold for retaining drivers._


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent question. One could argue that the sequence of events was that a rigged rating system was created, which also resulted in a rating system that has no statistical validity. In a warped perspective, the current driver rating system is brilliant. To those unfamiliar with Statistics, the driver rating system seems somewhat fair and valid. But to those who understand ordinal vs. interval scales, it is well understood that the current driver rating system is laughable at best, and horribly slanted against the driver at worst.


I assumed that was completely by design. Their assumption was (I assumed) was that even people aware (the drivers) that it was rigged would make their demands from the perspective of improving the system. It is exactly as Uber intended yet people ask for a more fair rating system where there isn't even the slightest hint of fairness. Hell there isn't even an expectation of sobriety on behalf of the pax doing the rating.

Statistics aside, how do you account for pax who were drunk when they rode and rated sober, rode sober and rated drunk or rode drunk and never bothered to sober up before rating their drivers? - That issue alone is beyond reasonable. Those people have the ability to determine who drives or not? It is beyond fixable so long as Travis and venture capital steers that ship.


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> If Uber had any guts or integrity at all, a CSR would be contacting the pax after every rating of less than five stars and would be asking one simple question: _Why do you want your Uber driver fired? Your rating of 4 stars concerns us as this is well below the 4.7 driver rating threshold for retaining drivers._


Perhaps, or they would create a metric by which pax would use to rate drivers, or they would curve the ratings of individual pax so that the curve fits a normal pattern of distribution.

If a pax has rated fifty drivers and never given more than 4 stars, well, you mover the curve to the right.


----------



## Desert Driver

Huberis said:


> Perhaps, or they would create a metric by which pax would use to rate drivers, or they would curve the ratings of individual pax so that the curve fits a normal pattern of distribution.
> 
> If a pax has rated fifty drivers and never given more than 4 stars, well, you mover the curve to the right.


See, but now you're thinking like a person who has a grasp of Statistics. Your insights and understanding are not welcome at Uber.


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> See, but now you're thinking like a person who has a grasp of Statistics. Your insights and understanding are not welcome at Uber.


A feather in my cap.


----------



## Desert Driver

Huberis said:


> I assumed that was completely by design. Their assumption was (I assumed) was that even people aware (the drivers) that it was rigged would make their demands from the perspective of improving the system. It is exactly as Uber intended yet people ask for a more fair rating system where there isn't even the slightest hint of fairness. Hell there isn't even an expectation of sobriety on behalf of the pax doing the rating.
> 
> Statistics aside, how do you account for pax who were drunk when they rode and rated sober, rode sober and rated drunk or rode drunk and never bothered to sober up before rating their drivers? - That issue alone is beyond reasonable. Those people have the ability to determine who drives or not? It is beyond fixable so long as Travis and venture capital steers that ship.


Exactly! I have been on this topic for awhile.

So, a pax who is too impaired to drive is allowed (and expected!) to judge me in the execution of my duties? This miserable sot who stumbled into my car, slurred a greeting, and is now making my car smell like Freddy's Country Saloon is somehow qualified to make judgments on how I comport myself and operate my automobile? Seriously.

And Uber thinks the driver rating system is just fine. And we haven't even discussed the folly of trying to jam interval data (pax rating drivers) into an ordinal scale (the 4.6 threshold Uber uses for keep/kill decisions for drivers.) To say that the Uber driver rating system is totally ****ed gives way too much positive comment to the current system.


----------



## Desert Driver

Huberis said:


> A feather in my cap.


And I tip my feathered cap to you.


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly! I have been on this topic for awhile.
> 
> So, a pax who is too impaired to drive is allowed (and expected!) to judge me in the execution of my duties? This miserable sot who stumbled into my car, slurred a greeting, and is now making my car smell likes Freddy's Country Saloon is somehow qualified to make judgments on how I comport myself and operate my automobile? Seriously.
> 
> And Uber thinks the driver rating system is just fine. And we haven't even discussed the folly of trying to jam interval data (pax rating drivers) into an interval scale (the 4.6 threshold Uber uses for keep/kill decisions for drivers.) To say that the Uber driver rating system is totally ****ed gives way too much positive comment to the current system.


It is about power. All the drivers are tiny little islands. Their car is the island. They own the island, they pay for it, insure it against damage, pay to repair and replace it, give generously of their own time and energy...... and yet it is Uber who determines if you are fit or not to drive? They crack the whip? How is that. The problem isn't with the rating system. That is the side effect. The problem is with the division of responsibility, who bears that burden of car ownership, it is a problem of scale and a willingness on Uber's part to turn the table upside down with the aim of having a fleet able to serve everyone. When it is less than everyone wanting a ride..... it resorts to chaos.

This is about bring order and control to chaos, something too big to be managed responsibly. The issue we are discussing is the side effect, the real problem hit the drivers when they signed up and accepted their first ride.

Look where the risk and responsibility rests and tell me how Uber authors such authority over drivers? Ratings flaws: symptom, not the actual problem.


----------



## Desert Driver

Huberis said:


> It is about power. All the drivers are tiny little islands. Their car is the island. They own the island, they pay for it, insure it against damage, pay to repair and replace it, give generously of their own time and energy...... and yet it is Uber who determines if you are fit or not to drive? They crack the whip? How is that. The problem isn't with the rating system. That is the side effect. The problem is with the division of responsibility, who bears that burden of car ownership, it is a problem of scale and a willingness on Uber's part to turn the table upside down with the aim of having a fleet able to serve everyone. When it is less than everyone wanting a ride..... it resorts to chaos.
> 
> This is about bring order and control to chaos, something too big to be managed responsibly. The issue we are discussing is the side effect, the real problem hit the drivers when they signed up and accepted their first ride.
> 
> Look where the risk and responsibility rests and tell me how Uber authors such authority over drivers? Ratings flaws: symptom, not the actual problem.


You are refreshing. Your POV is long-term, strategic, and accurate. Well done.


----------



## Huberis

Desert Driver said:


> You are refreshing. Your POV is long-term, strategic, and accurate. Well done.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Boltz619

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


----------



## thehappytypist

fork2323 said:


> Hey great see you again.. what's going on with Pool in Los Angeles? At the Uber LA office they told me the minimum pay to the driver is now $0.80 cents for a short ride with 1 passenger. Is this true, and when did this start?


Wow...I have no idea. I don't really do a lot with uberPOOL (thank ****ing god, I hate it).


----------



## Jvc21

Boltz619 said:


> Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


TOS states that you need 4 working seats so I don't think so.

Plus, you risk having your rating decreased because it's not suppose to be shared with other riders. Even if it's your SO...

If you insist on it, call the rider and ask before hand. You also risk deactivation if uber finds out you have unauthorized pax.


----------



## thehappytypist

Boltz619 said:


> Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


Pleeeease don't do that. You get one warning from Uber if it's reported you have a guest with you in the vehicle. If we hear about it a second time after that warning, you're done. Permanent deactivation. It's a safety issue - you know it's your wife but for all anyone else knows, it could be your friend the serial killer riding along.


----------



## Old Rocker

Boltz619 said:


> Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


In the training session I attended, they said definitely not.


----------



## poopy

thehappytypist said:


> ... for all anyone else knows, it could be your friend the serial killer riding along.


Exactly, and...

As everyone knows, any decent serial killer should apply, pass the background check, and drive solo in their own Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist

poopy said:


> Exactly, and...
> 
> As everyone knows, any decent serial killer should apply, pass the background check, and drive solo in their own Uber.


Exactly! Everyone has to follow the rules, even serial killers.


----------



## Old Rocker

Dexter would probably give the driver a tip.


----------



## Joepatb

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I had been a driver but got deactivated due to speeding ticket after I had already started driving but got canned with the most recent new background check. My question is does the position of email support have opportunities to work in a similar fashion as the driver sort of as an as needed position or when available position? Did you work from home? Was there an hourly quota? I thought I read 6-8 emails per hr and pay was roughly $15/hr. Whatever feedback you can give would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Huberis

Boltz619 said:


> Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


I can answer that one... That is frowned upon.


----------



## Chalice

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I would like to know why the "network error" error happens so often and how to stop it from happening. It is a hassle because you aren't able to complete a trip and then it doesn't show up on your earnings. You have to contact support and you get an email template. It is difficult to remember the miles and time it takes to complete the trip so you can let Uber know. At best I can remember the pick up location!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Looks like yet another CSR who will abandon his MULTIPLE threads that thehappytypist will take over. Just like uber support to be so "happy to help" and then not actually help. And thehappytypist is our only hope.


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Looks like yet another CSR who will abandon his MULTIPLE threads that thehappytypist will take over. Just like uber support to be so "happy to help" and then not actually help. And thehappytypist is our only hope.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> View attachment 12134


----------



## thehappytypist

Joepatb said:


> I had been a driver but got deactivated due to speeding ticket after I had already started driving but got canned with the most recent new background check. My question is does the position of email support have opportunities to work in a similar fashion as the driver sort of as an as needed position or when available position? Did you work from home? Was there an hourly quota? I thought I read 6-8 emails per hr and pay was roughly $15/hr. Whatever feedback you can give would be helpful. Thanks


The position is no longer available in the US. They're pretty flexible but you do have to pick out a schedule. Unless there's overtime available, you can't jump on and work whenever you want. It's an at home position and the ticket quota does tend to be 6-8 for the tier 1 queues. The first groups were hired at $15/hour, the last groups hired were at $12/hour.


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 12135


Even better, I have more than one facial expression!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> The position is no longer available in the US. They're pretty flexible but you do have to pick out a schedule. Unless there's overtime available, you can't jump on and work whenever you want. It's an at home position and the ticket quota does tend to be 6-8 for the tier 1 queues. The first groups were hired at $15/hour, the last groups hired were at $12/hour.


Goddamn, 6-8 an hour? Seems like you could easily pump out 30+, especially since most of the replies are prewritten. Does that seem low to you?

When I processed claims at BlueCross, we were expected to do 15+ an hour. I made $11.50 an hour doing that back in 2001


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Goddamn, 6-8 an hour? Seems like you could easily pump out 30+, especially since most of the replies are prewritten. Does that seem low to you?
> 
> When I processed claims at BlueCross, we were expected to do 15+ an hour. I made $11.50 an hour doing that back in 2001


Well, most of a CSR's time is spent looking at the trip and figuring out the proper resolution, making adjustments to the fare if necessary, researching a promotion code, etc. That is, if a CSR is doing their job right. I was considered a fast one and I averaged about 8-10 per hour on a good day. Some time is also spent routing tickets that are in the wrong place or escalating tickets as necessary. Sometimes you run into a tough one that takes more time. There's more to it than it might look like from the outside. Driver tickets are slower because it involves a lot more research. I'm slow as **** at driver, but then it's because I'm actually looking for the answer.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> Well, most of a CSR's time is spent looking at the trip and figuring out the proper resolution, making adjustments to the fare if necessary, researching a promotion code, etc. That is, if a CSR is doing their job right. I was considered a fast one and I averaged about 8-10 per hour on a good day. Some time is also spent routing tickets that are in the wrong place or escalating tickets as necessary. Sometimes you run into a tough one that takes more time. There's more to it than it might look like from the outside. Driver tickets are slower because it involves a lot more research. I'm slow as **** at driver, but then it's because I'm actually looking for the answer.


Well this dickwad says he pumped out 6 in the first 10 minutes and then jerked off for the rest of the hour. I assume this is why we all have a general disdain for support.

By the way, do they test for reading comprehension before hiring for this position?


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well this dickwad says he pumped out 6 in the first 10 minutes and then jerked off for the rest of the hour. I assume this is why we all have a general disdain for support.
> 
> By the way, do they test for reading comprehension before hiring for this position?


That's not cool. I try to be respectful of fellow CSRs (current or former) but that is NOT okay. I'm pretty sure that's an exaggeration though, you can't do 6 tickets in 10 minutes and be doing them correctly. I give zero ****s, if I need to take extra time on a ticket I take the time. If I do some tickets really quickly then fine, it means I can relax when I run into a difficult ticket and do a thorough job, instead of half-assing it. It's not the rider/driver's fault that Uber treats us badly. Either way, we're supposed to be there to help, we are PAID to help, and if someone can't be bothered to do that, then gtfo. I feel kind of pathetic being this dedicated but I've pretty much made a career out of customer service/tech support. If I don't take pride in it, 1/3 of my life is a complete waste.

All venting aside...there was a test we were asked to do if they liked our resume. We had to write responses to sample tickets and that was taken heavily into consideration. I agonized over that stupid test, it took me a couple hours. If they liked your test, you got an interview.


----------



## UberNorthStar

itsablackmarket said:


> What are they making 6 figures for?


 I have wondered if local office ppl get credit for online apps in the area such as bonuses.



Sebikun20 said:


> And FYI I donate plasma to drive its $50 a week to generate something for the month..


 FYI the plasma you donate, although it brings in money, does not go to patients. It is used in cosmetics among other things.



Courageous said:


> UberPremium, UberHigh, UberLux...


OK. Spit it out - UberLow - if you are thinking in terms of gasoline grades.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> I feel kind of pathetic being this dedicated but I've pretty much made a career out of customer service/tech support


You don't need to qualify why you do a good job or apologize for it. That's why you've stuck around and are one of the most respected members on this forum. And I'm naive enough to think that people who are genuine and dedicated will be appreciated and rewarded eventually.


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You don't need to qualify why you do a good job or apologize for it. That's why you've stuck around and are one of the most respected members on this forum. And I'm naive enough to think that people who are genuine and dedicated will be appreciated and rewarded eventually.


You guys always boost my self-esteem! (Or give me a good debate, I love it.) When I got the Uber job offer, I considered it my just reward for all the crappy jobs I'd done so far. I still look at it that way, just because Uber looks awesome on a resume.


----------



## onsmart

How do Uberx and xl drivers afford to drive. There is no profit at all.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

onsmart said:


> How do Uberx and xl drivers afford to drive. There is no profit at all.


Because they only calculate direct costs (gas) and fail to take into account indirect costs, such as added wear and tear, increased maintenance and cleaning, depreciation, etc.


----------



## Wolfgang 123

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


I can't seem to find any information on the Uber Partner site.

I haven't been able to figure out how I can tell where a person wants to go when I get a ping. Or how far away it is.

Also, am I choosing the riders so that they are not able to puruse potential drivers first? I was a little concerned if the person can see my picture before I choose them to pick up.

What amount to I make from the trip vs Uber's portion

Thank you


----------



## UberNorthStar

I can speak as an X driver.



Wolfgang 123 said:


> Also, am I choosing the riders so that they are not able to puruse potential drivers first


The person pinged is supposed to be the closest person to the rider.



Wolfgang 123 said:


> I haven't been able to figure out how I can tell where a person wants to go when I get a ping. Or how far away it is.


Other drivers will tell you to contact the pax and find out the destination if there is no destination listed. Put it in your app or a GPS app to learn the distance.



Wolfgang 123 said:


> I was a little concerned if the person can see my picture before I choose them to pick up.


The rider who.pinged can see your picture so they know you are their assigned driver.



Wolfgang 123 said:


> What amount to I make from the trip vs Uber's portion


You receive 80% of your fares back _minus _the Safe Rider Fees and tolls, first.[/QUOTE]


----------



## UberNorthStar

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Because they only calculate direct costs (gas) and fail to take into account indirect costs, such as added wear and tear, increased maintenance and cleaning, depreciation, etc.


Please give some Xdrivers credit for intelligence.

I am losing money which should offset the taxes I owe on a joint return. I deduct 57.5¢ for each mile (IRS standard) from my paycheck even though my calculations to operate my car 
(using https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/) are less than the standard IRS deduction. There are Xdrivers who drive for the satisfaction they were able to deliver one or more inebriated people to their home(s) and keep those people from driving.


----------



## Free

Former Uber CSR said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So today I decided to quit my job at Uber as a email support agent.
> 
> I have been following this forum for about a year now while I was working for SHITber.
> 
> Let me know what questions you have as a driver. I know a lot of drivers (partners) do NOT like the email support agents because they feel like they do not care or simply cannot understand english lol.
> 
> Just to answer the question before it is asked, yes I am in the US, Cali to be exact. Most of the agents are in America, but they are starting to hire more India and Manilla agents now.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions....


Good for you, what do you suggest uber drivers to maximize their earnings?


----------



## bart2puck

3 times this weekend i was a mile two from a surge zone, and once i got into the surge zone, surge disappeared, and the area i was in turned to surge. it is terribly bad luck or is uber messing with me?


----------



## ReviTULize

Former Uber CSR 
Why does Uber take more for XL, Select, etc... The tech is the same. I can see the SRF increasing...but why the percentage?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ReviTULize said:


> Former Uber CSR
> Why does Uber take more for XL, Select, etc... The tech is the same. I can see the SRF increasing...but why the percentage?


Because they can.


----------



## Uberest

bart2puck said:


> 3 times this weekend i was a mile two from a surge zone, and once i got into the surge zone, surge disappeared, and the area i was in turned to surge. it is terribly bad luck or is uber messing with me?


Obviously Uber is messing with you. They don't like your posts on this forum!!!!


----------



## uberdriver

UberNorthStar said:


> Please give some Xdrivers credit for intelligence.
> 
> I am losing money which should offset the taxes I owe on a joint return. I deduct 57.5¢ for each mile (IRS standard) from my paycheck even though my calculations to operate my car
> (using https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/) are less than the standard IRS deduction.


Ok, I will give you credit for at least partial intelligence 

You can do that only for 2 out of 5 years. If you do it for more than 2 out of 5, all your offsetting will be disallowed by the IRS, and that applies retroactively also. If that happens to you, since you will owe more tax, you will end up having to pay significant additional amounts of interest and penalties on top of the unpaid tax.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberNorthStar said:


> Please give some Xdrivers credit for intelligence.
> 
> I am losing money which should offset the taxes I owe on a joint return. I deduct 57.5¢ for each mile (IRS standard) from my paycheck even though my calculations to operate my car
> (using https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/) are less than the standard IRS deduction. There are Xdrivers who drive for the satisfaction they were able to deliver one or more inebriated people to their home(s) and keep those people from driving.


Maybe you should start a charity, then. This is supposed to be a for-profit job. That's what I take offense to.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ReviTULize said:


> Former Uber CSR
> Why does Uber take more for XL, Select, etc... The tech is the same. I can see the SRF increasing...but why the percentage?





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because they can.


It's true. Heard it straight from the horse's mouth:

(Uber)

Dec 31 13:32

Hi ,

The justification is that 28% is the right number for our uberXL business model at this time, just as 20% is the right number for our uberX business model at this time. Unfortunately there isn't some specific or public formula that I can point to.

I understand your focus on earnings but as it was pointed out below our uberXL partners do in fact make significantly more, even after expenses. UberXL is incredibly popular amongst drivers for this reason.

Last weekend was a relatively slow on in Jacksonville - schools are out, there were no football games, people went home for the holidays, etc. Tonight and Friday (for New Year's Eve and the Taxslayer Bowl) will be quite different, so we expect this to be a huge week for Jacksonville partners. I highly recommend driving between 12-3am tonight if you want to maximize your earnings! Trips are very likely to be at a very high surge rate due to the extreme demand.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## UberNorthStar

uberdriver said:


> You can do that only for 2 out of 5 years. If you do it for more than 2 out of 5, all your offsetting will be disallowed by the IRS, and that applies retroactively also. If that happens to you, since you will owe more tax, you will end up having to pay significant additional amounts of interest and penalties on top.


Thank you for telling me something I already know. I have filed the 1040 long form for 44 years, have incurred losses on two businesses, and have owned two other successful businesses. 



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe you should start a charity, then. This is supposed to be a for-profit job. That's what I take offense to.


_If I wanted the profit,_ I would make my business profitable. "Where there is a woman there is a way." 

BTW, I am in my first quarter of driving. After studying the way Uber works, I know how to make this endeavor profitable.

JM2¢W


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It's true. Heard it straight from the horse's mouth:
> 
> (Uber)
> 
> Dec 31 13:32
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> The justification is that 28% is the right number for our uberXL business model at this time, just as 20% is the right number for our uberX business model at this time. Unfortunately there isn't some specific or public formula that I can point to.
> 
> I understand your focus on earnings but as it was pointed out below our uberXL partners do in fact make significantly more, even after expenses. UberXL is incredibly popular amongst drivers for this reason.
> 
> Last weekend was a relatively slow on in Jacksonville - schools are out, there were no football games, people went home for the holidays, etc. Tonight and Friday (for New Year's Eve and the Taxslayer Bowl) will be quite different, so we expect this to be a huge week for Jacksonville partners. I highly recommend driving between 12-3am tonight if you want to maximize your earnings! Trips are very likely to be at a very high surge rate due to the extreme demand.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


That is some really impressive UberBlather. He must be a manager.


----------



## RockinEZ

bart2puck said:


> 3 times this weekend i was a mile two from a surge zone, and once i got into the surge zone, surge disappeared, and the area i was in turned to surge. it is terribly bad luck or is uber messing with me?


DONT CHASE SURGES...
Chasing surges ends that surge. You will never win by chasing surges.

Pre-position yourself where surges traditionally are.
Watch surges on your app, note where they are. If a certain area surges every Friday at 6:30pm. Be there next Friday at 6:30pm.

Never chase the surge. It will never be there when you get there.


----------



## bart2puck

Yea I was 2 blocks away, and decided to make the short trip.


----------



## RockinEZ

bart2puck said:


> Yea I was 2 blocks away, and decided to make the short trip.


Didn't work did it?


----------



## bart2puck

in my original question there was three separate occasions the zone I was in and the surge flipped when i got into surge area. Seems suspect. It was more of an experiment than anything.


----------



## RockinEZ

bart2puck said:


> in my original question there was three separate occasions the zone I was in and the surge flipped when i got into surge area. Seems suspect. It was more of an experiment than anything.


Not if you realize every new Uber driver will chase the surge. If every newbie runs for it, it ends as soon as the demand is met.

Most Uber drivers are newbies.....


----------



## bart2puck

Yea, I get that, the point of my question was why then did the zone I was just in that was yellow surge right after I left it? Is it because there is a constant flow of pings and all the drivers bailed on that zone for surge?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

HisShadowX said:


> That text can get you removed from service. Your not supposed to ask what the destination is before you get in the car in fact you can get put out of service as a taxi driver doing that for gandulf orders.
> 
> All a customer has to do is report you and you might get a warning or put out so be-aware. It should still be apart of UberX training to never text or call unless it's absolutely nessarary.





UberNorthStar said:


> I can speak as an X driver.
> 
> The person pinged is supposed to be the closest person to the rider.
> 
> Other drivers will tell you to contact the pax and find out the destination if there is no destination listed. Put it in your app or a GPS app to learn the distance.
> 
> The rider who.pinged can see your picture so they know you are their assigned driver.
> 
> You receive 80% of your fares back _minus _the Safe Rider Fees and tolls, first.


[/QUOTE]

Riders DO NOT see your picture until you accept the ping.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> That is some really impressive UberBlather. He must be a manager.


Yes, and this was the email chain where he told me if I didn't like it, I could "choose not to partner with uber at this time." Then a little over a week later when they slashed rates and I sent an email telling them to close my account, he was saying the exact opposite. Lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

To either one of you.

I am signed up in Palm Springs / Riverside under uberx, however want sign up as uberplus in Orange County. I have the car. Do i need a separate. Email account and phone # to do so.? 

And want other procedures do I need to follow ?


----------



## abhishek

Drivers in India also very upset due to false promises by Uber about monthly earning.
There may be strike soon in Hyderabad India.


----------



## Uberest

bart2puck said:


> Yea, I get that, the point of my question was why then did the zone I was just in that was yellow surge right after I left it? Is it because there is a constant flow of pings and all the drivers bailed on that zone for surge?


The surges/yellow/red are predictive and only partially based on real time driver availability. We don't know the algorithm and we will never know how to guarantee getting a surge fare. I have experienced being in a surge zone and not getting a surge fare; and being in a surge zone and getting a surge fare. All that you can really say about this is that the surges indicated likely high demand. Whether the high demand actually becomes an accepted surge fare is unknown...... as you know the rider can wait out the surge. Uber uses surges/yellow/red in an attempt to moderate supply and demand.

I mentioned this before in another post, that real time rider demand is unknown. There is no demand until the rider requests a ride. All that Uber has is historical information, the number of drivers online in the area and -- perhaps -- the number of rider apps that are OPEN but haven't yet requested a ride.

Chasing surges often won't result in a surge fare ride because the lifetime of surges is often shorter than your time to get to the area. As well as the fact that once you get to the surge area your presence will operate to satiate the surge algorithm. But that does not mean that if you chase a surge you might not get a surge fare! This happened to me yesterday in fact, Roslyn was surging and I was already headed that way. Drove into the surge area and amazingly received a surge ping. So it is possible. You can also be in a surge area and receive a non-surge ping from outside the surge zone. Some posts have suggested that riders drop their pin outside a surge zone, request the ride, then, when accepted, call/text driver to come into the surge zone. I do not doubt this has happened but I think most riders in most situations aren't that specific/manipulative ....the exception being where surging is going crazy and riders are desperate. Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## LaustinAustin

abhishek said:


> Drivers in India also very upset due to false promises by Uber about monthly earning.
> There may be strike soon in Hyderabad India.


I wonder. when the drivers in India email to complain, does it go to in CSR in the US? That would be soooo ironic. And would the CSR use a pseudonym like "Nazmul" or "Munir" ?

j/k


----------



## Bart McCoy

bart2puck said:


> Yea I was 2 blocks away, and decided to make the short trip.


2 blocks is worth chasing 
Me personally will do a mile or less. 1 more dead mile won't hurt


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

What are the odds that Uber figures out who these CSRs are and sends cease and desists?


----------



## UberNorthStar

Some are _*former*_ CSRs.


----------



## Red

thehappytypist said:


> You guys always boost my self-esteem! (Or give me a good debate, I love it.) When I got the Uber job offer, I considered it my just reward for all the crappy jobs I'd done so far. I still look at it that way, just because Uber looks awesome on a resume.


Here's another boost - thanks for being with us all this time and for all the help you've provided!

May I ask for the favor back now? :-D
Do you know if they are going to implement counter for the airport queues JFK and LGA anytime soon? 
And what happens if the driver is not at the dedicated lot at the time the ping comes his way - is he being thrown back to the end of queue or remain on the top until he reaches the lot?


----------



## Old Rocker

In Houston I see surge zones pop on and off in just a few minutes. Worthless to chase them.


----------



## thehappytypist

Red said:


> Here's another boost - thanks for being with us all this time and for all the help you've provided!
> 
> May I ask for the favor back now? :-D
> Do you know if they are going to implement counter for the airport queues JFK and LGA anytime soon?
> And what happens if the driver is not at the dedicated lot at the time the ping comes his way - is he being thrown back to the end of queue or remain on the top until he reaches the lot?


Does this site answer your questions? http://www.driveubernyc.com/fifo-faq

I'm not sure what you mean by a counter for airport queues, do you maybe mean being able to see where you are in line? I haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Red

thehappytypist said:


> Does this site answer your questions? http://www.driveubernyc.com/fifo-faq
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by a counter for airport queues, do you maybe mean being able to see where you are in line? I haven't heard anything about that.


Thanks for the reply!
I read that info page and was hoping that you can dig more info on promised "feature" from this passage:
*AT THIS TIME, THERE IS NO WAY TO CHECK YOUR POSITION IN THE QUEUE - WE PLAN TO PROVIDE THIS FEATURE SOON*

And find out if the spot in line is held as #1 even if you've been skipped by the ping due to an absence from parking lot where pings are being sent.

It does say that you keep your spot while out of the lot but I want to make sure that if I've been on top of the queue and drivers behind me got pinged I'll still be #1 when I return. Spent about 4 hours at JFK today without getting a ping, something is wrong. I did move around though and was wondering if I've been kicked back to the bottom a few times.


----------



## thehappytypist

Red said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I read that info page and was hoping that you can dig more info on promised "feature" from this passage:
> *AT THIS TIME, THERE IS NO WAY TO CHECK YOUR POSITION IN THE QUEUE - WE PLAN TO PROVIDE THIS FEATURE SOON*
> 
> And find out if the spot in line is held as #1 even if you've been skipped by the ping due to an absence from parking lot where pings are being sent.
> 
> It does say that you keep your spot while out of the lot but I want to make sure that if I've been on top of the queue and drivers behind me got pinged I'll still be #1 when I return. Spent about 4 hours at JFK today without getting a ping, something is wrong. I did move around though and was wondering if I've been kicked back to the bottom a few times.


From what information I have, there are some definite issues with the FI/FO, some not getting any pings at all while others who got there after them do. It's like they never test anything. Also, they usually say "at this time" instead of just saying no. I haven't heard anything definite but then they usually don't tell us until it's been implemented. There are some changes we don't know about until we see drivers writing in about them and we're like what the hell is this?


----------



## Old Rocker

I don't have my Houston airport sticker yet, but I don't know if I would bother waiting at the cell phone lot at Hobby. I don't know about IAH. Maybe if I wanted to chill for a bit. I've been working inside the Loop in the afternoons and I usually don't have to wait more than ten minutes for a ping.


----------



## sfatx512

How in the hell do you get in touch with someone concerning your account? Here is my situation...I originally signed up with Uber back in Feb...when I was done with application, I realized my Iphone wasn't new enough to use so I just figured I'd wait until I was able to upgrade before I started driving, no big deal...then someone from Austin Uber started texting me asking if I had started driving...when I told him my situation, an Uber Iphone showed up at my door completely unsolicited...Cool (I thought)...I understood that there would be a $200 refundable deposit on the phone and that there would be a $10/week fee to cover data usage, again, no big deal...what I didn't understand is that if you turned your phone off and didn't drive for an extended amount of time, you would still be charged $10/week for data usage even though I was using zero data! I was also under the impression that if you didn't take a trip in 30 days, your account would become inactive...this never happened...I went from March to the end of August without making ONE trip...I finally got an e-mail last week telling me that if I didn't get a trip in by Sunday, my account would be suspended...so I drove for 7 hours last night. When I got home, I opened my app to log all of my trip info and I say the new "Earnings" tab...when I opened it, it showed my earnings as "-$395.82"...and that was after driving for 7 hours! So, as I understand it, I owed them over $500 before I even started driving last night?!? Total BS...not happy...if this is another way they earn their profit on the backs of drivers, I want no part of it and will turn in my phone and they'll never see the rest of the $395.82 they think I owe them...and then I will make sure that I spread the word to anyone and everyone that will listen...any advice?


----------



## thehappytypist

sfatx512 said:


> How in the hell do you get in touch with someone concerning your account? Here is my situation...I originally signed up with Uber back in Feb...when I was done with application, I realized my Iphone wasn't new enough to use so I just figured I'd wait until I was able to upgrade before I started driving, no big deal...then someone from Austin Uber started texting me asking if I had started driving...when I told him my situation, an Uber Iphone showed up at my door completely unsolicited...Cool (I thought)...I understood that there would be a $200 refundable deposit on the phone and that there would be a $10/week fee to cover data usage, again, no big deal...what I didn't understand is that if you turned your phone off and didn't drive for an extended amount of time, you would still be charged $10/week for data usage even though I was using zero data! I was also under the impression that if you didn't take a trip in 30 days, your account would become inactive...this never happened...I went from March to the end of August without making ONE trip...I finally got an e-mail last week telling me that if I didn't get a trip in by Sunday, my account would be suspended...so I drove for 7 hours last night. When I got home, I opened my app to log all of my trip info and I say the new "Earnings" tab...when I opened it, it showed my earnings as "-$395.82"...and that was after driving for 7 hours! So, as I understand it, I owed them over $500 before I even started driving last night?!? Total BS...not happy...if this is another way they earn their profit on the backs of drivers, I want no part of it and will turn in my phone and they'll never see the rest of the $395.82 they think I owe them...and then I will make sure that I spread the word to anyone and everyone that will listen...any advice?


Ouch dude. For something like that I definitely recommend seeing someone in person, a regular CSR isn't going to be able to handle it so it'll be escalated, which takes even MORE time...

http://texasuber.com/atxoh/ Office hours are updated weekly at this site, you can just drop in, no appointment needed.

Your location says Austin but if you're from somewhere else let me know and I'll get the info. You can send a private message if you prefer.


----------



## poopy

sfatx512,

Sounds like you just acquired an iPhone 4 and quit driving for Uber in one fell swoop.

It _only _cost you 7 hours of your time and mileage.

Congratulations, you got off *easy.

*
PS: Personally, I'd not turn in the phone or contact Uber... you'll be ahead of the *$* game.


----------



## Sly

poopy said:


> sfatx512,
> 
> Sounds like you just acquired an iPhone 4 and quit driving for Uber in one fell swoop.
> 
> It _only _cost you 7 hours of your time and mileage.
> 
> Congratulations, you got off *easy.
> 
> *
> PS: Personally, I'd not turn in the phone or contact Uber... you'll be ahead of the *$* game.


What good is a locked/handicapped iphone going to do him?


----------



## poopy

Sly said:


> What good is a locked/handicapped iphone going to do him?


More good than turning it in to Uber to still have a *negative* phone deposit balance.

Unless of course he _profited_ more than $200 in those 7 hours of ubering. I suppose there just might have been some really great surge rides.

This follow up could be an example of why so many get taken on a poverty ride when working for Uber -- simplex financial planning and reverse math skills.


----------



## thehappytypist

poopy said:


> More good than turning it in to Uber to still have a *negative* phone deposit balance.
> 
> Unless of course he _profited_ more than $200 in those 7 hours of ubering. I suppose there just might have been some really great surge rides.
> 
> This follow up could be an example of why so many get taken on a poverty ride when working for Uber -- simplex financial planning and reverse math skills.


It's possible they may clear the charges, especially if they can tell he hasn't used it but once the entire time he's had it. The rules about device fees are pretty flexible.


----------



## poopy

Well then good_ luck _to him.

I've never really gambled, and if I were to start today, I'd rather try a 1 in 49,000,000 odds theatre, like the lottery, than Uber with their track record.

I've experienced the Uber sensation.


----------



## XUberMike

Do PAX ever complain when I (or my brethern) give them them 1 star...if so how often does UBER remove them.


----------



## Old Rocker

XUberMike said:


> Do PAX ever complain when I (or my brethern) give them them 1 star...if so how often does UBER remove them.


Pax never know their rating unless they ask the driver or email Uber CS. Most pax don't even know they are rated unless they read about it on the internet.


----------



## UberHammer

Sly said:


> What good is a locked/handicapped iphone going to do him?


About as much good as it's done for you at $0.75 per mile.


----------



## thehappytypist

XUberMike said:


> Do PAX ever complain when I (or my brethern) give them them 1 star...if so how often does UBER remove them.


Rules for rider ratings are the same as driver ratings (except for the whole deactivation thing) - we can't tell them what rating a specific driver gave them for any trip, can't remove or change ratings. And believe me, people have tried very hard to get us to do it.


----------



## XUberMike

Old Rocker said:


> Pax never know their rating unless they ask the driver or email Uber CS. Most pax don't even know they are rated unless they read about it on the internet.


Dang I need to be a lot less generous with my stars then.


----------



## clwilla

YOu mentioned earlier that we can somehow look up our positive ratings. How can we do that? I can't seem to find anything but my overall rating.


----------



## Former Uber CSR

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> To either one of you.
> 
> I am signed up in Palm Springs / Riverside under uberx, however want sign up as uberplus in Orange County. I have the car. Do i need a separate. Email account and phone # to do so.?
> 
> And want other procedures do I need to follow ?


no. you can use the same email and phone number, Uber will have to make another account for you to log into


----------



## Former Uber CSR

ReviTULize said:


> Former Uber CSR
> Why does Uber take more for XL, Select, etc... The tech is the same. I can see the SRF increasing...but why the percentage?


im not sure honestly. no real reason was given to us


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Former Uber CSR said:


> no. you can use the same email and phone number, Uber will have to make another account for you to log into


Since then, I was told to upload the same docs to add a second vehicle. Then goto the LA office and be added as Plus, however I may or have to goto an OC to have the vehicle inspected again.

So does the inspection people also determine if said vehicle qualifies as Plus ?


----------



## JMBF831

clwilla said:


> YOu mentioned earlier that we can somehow look up our positive ratings. How can we do that? I can't seem to find anything but my overall rating.


Sometimes in the weekly e-mails they're included.


----------



## 95403

I keep getting this text

I did 50 rides. They say I only canceled 1 last week.

How do they know to send this text. Do I worry. Is it caused on my last 500 rides or something.



What should I say to support to get help.


Thanks


----------



## 95403

95403 said:


> I keep getting this text
> 
> Our records indicate that you're completing a lot fewer of the trips you accept compared to other partners. Please sign offline when you are not in a the requests you accept. Completing more trips will help you earn more money and keeps the Uber system working smoothly.
> 
> I did 50 rides. They say I only canceled 1 last week.
> 
> How do they know to send this text. Do I worry. Is it caused on my last 500 rides or something.
> 
> What should I say to support to get help.
> 
> Thanks


Our records indicate that you're completing a lot fewer of the trips you accept compared to other partners. Please sign offline when you are not in a the requests you accept. Completing more trips will help you earn more money and keeps the Uber system working smoothly.


----------



## Warpdrvr

How do I go about getting some assistance with my BC? I emailed checkr last week my expired license. Took them a week to respond back to tell me to go to the applicant portal and upload my docs there to the secure server. That's fine, except there is NO place to upload docs on that page. I enter all my pertinent info to log in, and the next page tells me my BC in progress blah blah, but no button or way to go anywhere else to upload. I've emailed the same checkr support agent, but I'm afraid it may take him another week to respond. I have also emailed checkr directly to ask but no response from them either..


----------



## SharedRideTruther

Former Uber CSR said:


> - Not really a lot of strange issues that I can think of, but I saw A LOT of complaints of straight men being offered sex from gay men.
> 
> - Riders love to request UberLUX, UberSUV, or UberBLACK and swear up and down that they meant to request UberX.
> 
> - USA email support agents are paid $15/h to work from home


Wow, they make more, on average, than drivers. 
The irony is stunning.


----------



## Thinjim

Former Uber CSR said:


> Unless you live in India or Manilla, you probably can't get that position anymore. You can try googling to see if there are any opening. But I doubt it.
> 
> Your best bet will be to try and get in at one of the offices if you are serious about it. You will need at least a 4 year degree though...


There's tons of unemployed


----------



## Thinjim

Former Uber CSR said:


> Unless you live in India or Manilla, you probably can't get that position anymore. You can try googling to see if there are any opening. But I doubt it.
> 
> Your best bet will be to try and get in at one of the offices if you are serious about it. You will need at least a 4 year degree though...


There's tons of unemployed, 4 year degree people out there that would love a $15 an hour job where they can ride a desk and NOT sell anything.

Does that four year degree have to be in any specific field?

I've got a 4 year degree. Am I employed in the field that I got my 4 year degree in???? Absolutely not! But I make $22 per hour on my present full time job. But it's definitely NOT a desk job. At least I don't have to sell. therefore I wouldn't be interested in that uber job. But I'm SURE there's LOTS of other people out there that have 4 year degrees and are willing to take that $15 per hour job.


----------



## Thinjim

Boltz619 said:


> Hi I'm a driver in the Honolulu area. I wanted to take my wife with me on a pick up of a rider. Can she come along. Or is there something in the policy stating she can't.


Technically she can it's your car. But, it's very unprofessional. Don't be surprised if you get low ratings for it. Those low ratings may get u deactivated. I ask u this would a cab driver bring along his wife when he was working????

I also might need all 4 extra seats in the car. She's taking up one of those extra seats.


----------



## sjhvmd

When I decline a trip request, can the rider see my name?


----------



## thehappytypist

sjhvmd said:


> When I decline a trip request, can the rider see my name?


Nope. They only see your name if you accept the request.


----------



## abhishek

LaustinAustin said:


> I wonder. when the drivers in India email to complain, does it go to in CSR in the US? That would be soooo ironic. And would the CSR use a pseudonym like "Nazmul" or "Munir" ?
> 
> j/k


Drivers in India have direct phone number of executives for any issue arises. Very few drivers know how to send email.


----------

